# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] AMD annonce enfin ses processeurs 45 nm

## Doc TB

Franchement malmené depuis plusieurs mois par Intel, AMD avance son planning original et annonce aujourd’hui ses premiers processeurs gravés en 45 nm. Pour le moment, il s’agit uniquement d’Opteron destiné aux serveurs embarquant 2, 4 ou 8 CPUs et non pas de Phenom.  Ces puces se distinguent par un contrôleur mémoire supportant la DDR2-800 au lieu de la DDR2-667 (mais toujours pas la DDR3) ainsi que par une mémoire cache L3 qui passe de 2 Mo à 6 Mo. La diminution de la finesse de gravure permet aux Opteron basés sur ce cœur « Shanghai » de consommer moins (75 Watts) tout en offrant une fréquence de fonctionnement plus élevée (mais limitée à 2.7 GHz au maximum pour l’instant).
 AMD annonce cinq processeurs de la série 2000 (biprocesseurs), les Opteron 2376, 2378, 2380, 2382 et 2384, cadencés respectivement à 2.3, 2.4, 2.5, 2.6 et 2.7 GHz et quatre processeurs de la série 8000. Tout ces nouveaux Opteron sont censés fonctionner sans problème sur les carte-mère Socket F actuelles grâce à une simple update de BIOS. Stratégiquement, AMD propose donc des processeurs moins cher, mais dont le gain en performances ne suffira probablement pas pour rattraper l’énorme retard pris sur Intel. Nous en saurons plus très bientôt.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Encore une fois les fréquences sont assez basses pour un début... Il y a un mieux mais ça a l'air toujours assez poussif.

----------


## Oxygen3

Sam, tu me décois !

En environnement serveur, les opterons font toujours très mal à Intel. Rien à voir avec le monde desktop/end user  :;):

----------


## Say hello

J'ai le présentiment que mon E2200 OC va être plus performant.  ::|:

----------


## Doc TB

> Sam, tu me décois !
> 
> En environnement serveur, les opterons font toujours très mal à Intel. Rien à voir avec le monde desktop/end user


T'es au courant que les Xeon Core 2 sont sorti depuis 2 ans ? :D Et je parle pas des Xeon sauce Core i7...

----------


## Neo_13

> T'es au courant que les Xeon Core 2 sont sorti depuis 2 ans ? :D Et je parle pas des Xeon sauce Core i7...


 ouais mais dans les 3% de serveurs ayant 4 cpu et plus, l'opteron est devant... hors Dunnington, hors....

----------


## DarzgL

D'après moi, seul un miracle à la HD3800 / 4800 pourra sauver AMD dans le monde du PC de bureau.

----------


## Lourson

Les tests matos sont toujours très chiadés sur CoincoinPC. J'adore. A quand un test complet du Shanghai, le mettant en scène sur des appli serveur ? Genre de la charge Mysql ou des choses dans ce genre. A ce petit jeu, et d'après le peu d'info que j'ai trouvé (ici ou encore la, le shanghai 2.7 fout ca race a un harpertown 3.3.... D'ailleurs sur ce coup, Anand est très light (cf les commentaires). Même contre un Dunnington sur certain test (spécialement les test VM, cf spec.org), il est devant. Alors, Yabon Matos non, à quand un bon gros test, qui mettrait en face des Harpertown, pis aussi un Core i7 (srv version prévu en Q209), juste pour la comparaison même si ce n'est pas le même marché ?

----------

